# Need some way to play 720P on my netbook running Ubuntu



## crazy pyro (Jul 16, 2009)

It lags out in VLC and Totem (specifically trying to watch an anime).
I've tried MPlayer as well but that seemed to be buggy as hell and when I could get it running it removed the subtitles from the video (they show up when watching in VLC but it lags). Any ideas on how to get it to run smoothly and keep the subtitles? Preferably without reencoding, I don't fancy leaving the laptop running overnight to reencode as it's 33 degrees C over here (on holiday).
Thanks in advance
Pyro


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Even under Windows, 720p lags slightly on my netbook.  The only way to get around this was to overclock the N270.  Even running CoreAVC, which is probably the most efficient when it comes to HD content, would still stutter with the N270 at stock.  Pushing it to 1.7GHz made the videos watchable, 1.8GHz makes them completely smooth.  So I would look into trying that, if possible under linux.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll give it a crack later, hate to know what temp all the hardware in my laptop's currently running at though, damn Turkish weather.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2009)

coreavc is the codec you need, you just need to disable deblocking in its settings.

VLC is pretty crap, performance wise


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Mussels, I'm attempting to get it working with this guide here:
http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/02/howto-mplayer-with-coreavc-better-hd.html
Damn weight restrictions on planes or I'd have brought more books and not had to do this.
Edit: That guide's an unbelievable pain in the arse, keep on having the terminal asking if I'm root and then when I get to the SVNs it says "Checkout" is an unknown command.


----------



## extrasalty (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm going to try the CoreAVC+MPC method again when I get my drive. I'm aiming at 1080p though on my x60 tablet.


----------

